# Program for Batch Resizing & Cropping



## RalphP13 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a relatively simple program that allows you to take a group of photographs and resize them as a group to a standard/set size. Allowing me to selectively crop would also be nice.

I use Corel for post-processing and I know both Photoshop and Corel allow for creating scripts to do a similar thing, however, I was wondering if there was a freeware or shareware program out there that might be a little simpler and easier to use to accomplish the same task.

I found a few things that look like they might work however; I hate downloading multiple trial versions of software, and then deleting them, leaving bits and pieces of the programs everywhere. I was just wondering if somebody already knew of a nice program for doing this, and if they would be so kind as to share that information.


Thank you, Ralph


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2010)

Have a look at Irfanview.  It's a very lightweight program that has some great batch abilities.  I'm not sure about the cropping though.


----------



## RalphP13 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks. I'll take a look at that one.


Ralph


----------



## RalphP13 (Nov 16, 2010)

Still looking for suggestions.


----------



## rainking (Nov 16, 2010)

My windows live photo gallery can do batch resizing. I'm using windows 7.


----------



## nanhi (Nov 16, 2010)

The free Visualizer Photo Resize is a great software. Pretty quick to. I have had friends unable to distinguish sharpness of blown up photos that were resized down by ten (10) times.
Grab it till it is still free for personal use.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 25, 2012)

doroty74 said:


> RalphP13 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a relatively simple program that allows you to take a group of photographs and resize them as a group to a standard/set size. Allowing me to selectively crop would also be nice.
> ...


This post is 2 years old.


----------



## Tee (Nov 25, 2012)

But to a spammer, it's like winning the lottery to be able to pimp their product.


----------



## dbvirago (Nov 25, 2012)

Two years ago, I used LR2 for this. Now I use LR4.


----------

